# Jenna Fischer ist schwanger



## Claudia (15 Mai 2011)

* Jenna Fischer schwanger*


*US-Schauspielerin Jenna Fischer (37) („Das Büro“) und ihr Mann, der Schauspieler Lee Kirk, werden zum ersten Mal Eltern. *Dies bestätigte ein Sprecher Fischers dem US-Magazin „People“. Fischer war kürzlich erst Tante geworden und sagte damals den Angaben zufolge: „Ich wollte schon Kinder haben, aber jetzt noch mehr.“ Fischer und Kirk hatten sich 2009 verlobt und im vergangenen Juli geheiratet.​

Quelle: Bild.de


----------

